# 10 Gallon DIY vertical conversion



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello, i'm new to posting on this forum, been lurking for a while jealously looking at vivariums while i did grueling water changes on my aquariums. Im still doing the water changes (with a python hose now) but after moving into my new apartment i decided to take the plunge into live vivaria. 

I have a previously cracked 10 gallon aquarium that wont hole water anymore that ive begun to convert to vertical following the common acrylic panel method (with some of my own touches) I neglected to take many photos of the very beginning of the build so ill briefly describe what ive done so far: first i cleaned the tank with a razorblade. Next i measured out acrylic panels for a base to hold in the substrate, a door, and a top ventilation panel. Then finally after a whole weekend of checking tracking obsessively my package from NEHERP arrived (unfortunately lacking an item) but i did get a very very nice piece of large cork bark, some of their sheet moss, NEHERP tropical substrate V2, and a culture of springtails. With cork in hand I did some mockups and great-stuff foamed it into place sticking out of the back wall at a 45 degree angle and filled in the sides with foam so it could be filled with substrate and planted (this will be more obvious with a picture), then i finished by laying down a layer of foam for the background, trying to add some texture. Finally i just tonight spray painted over the sections where the foam was visible on the outside of the glass so i dont have to look at it. 

Thats all i have for tonight, ill attach some images of my temporary moss setup (also trying some java moss and riccia from a shrimp tank) and temporary plant holding tank. So far ive decided on creeping fig (yes i know its a weed, i like weeds) an unknown pepperomia i got from work and lots of moss and maybe some pothos which i have lots of. 

Oh and a picture of the inside so far (which came out sideaways sorry)

Tomorrow evening i will probably finish painting the outside and silicone some peat and bark on the great stuff background. 

Please, constructive criticism is encouraged as this is my first vivarium build like this or any kind!









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

I took the masking off and i thought I'd add some pictures that better show off the "planter/shelf" made of cork bark concept. 

I left most glass unpainted because i wanted a more open feeling, some vivariums feel claustrophobic in my opinion and i wanted to reduce that, hence only 1 wall is foamed. 

The masking job i did was... subpar and im probably going to have to heavily touch up the paint with a brush. Oh well.









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

Tonight I did some quick work. I roughed up the foam and cut it back a bit using a knife and sandpaper, then I used black silicone applied with a brush to attach peat mixed with substrate to every foam surface. I got a ton on the sides so that will need to get cleaned up after it cures. I also siliconed in a cool root/ branch piece of wood I found a while ago. I hope I dont regret siliconing it in. 

Im a lot happier with everything after this step. The color of that great stuff foam was impeding my creativity, that awful neon custard... anyway im already getting great ideas about where to place the plants and moss. Hopefully the longest part is over. Ill get the substrate installed sunday, i already have the door built just needs to be installed, and the vent needs to be built (really could use some advice on this) and then its ready for planting! Which is my favorite part.









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

I finally set up the substrate and got the planting started. Realized afterward i didnt have enough substrate for the top planter. 

I added 6 stems of Ficus Pumila, 2 plants that i think are some kind of pepperomia (2nd picture if anyone has an ID) and a patch of sheet moss on the ground as a test for how it does in the viv which is slightly less humid than the container i was growing it in before. 

Im really happy with how its looking now that its got some greenery in. 

Next step is waiting to get more substrate and seeing how the moss does before i decide to add it all and have it die, how tragic!









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

Quick update! 

Just remembered I had this tillandsia growing in a window and added it to fill out that empty top left corner.









Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KiraVivariums (Aug 19, 2017)

If you don't have a drainage layer you're gonna want to pull everything out and redo it


----------



## KiraVivariums (Aug 19, 2017)

Just the bottom


----------



## Cyprinodont (Sep 14, 2017)

No theres a drainage layer, about 3/4 inch of lava rock on the bottom covered by aluminum screen 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------

